# Mit einer Webcam gescheite Videos machen?!



## metty (3. März 2005)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de Gemeinde,

Ich hoffe ich erwische das richtige Forum hier....Wenn nicht, nicht böse sein bitte. Habe auch schon die Suchfunktion genutzt aber nix gefunden.
Also, ich habe mit einigen Freunden vor unsere bekloppten Abende auf Webcam aufzunehmen und die dann ins Internet zu stellen....Eigentlich sollte dies ja kein großes Problem sein, aber es stellt sich als schwieriger heraus als ich dachte 
Ich nehme meine Videos mit Virtual Dub auf, zeichne Video und Ton auf. Allerdings ist wenn ich das Video abspiele dieses sehr langsam und ruckelt, ausserdem ist der Ton und das Bild versetzt. Ich bin extra den Anweisungen eines Tutorials gefolgt, aber das ganze will nicht so wie ich will.
Zu meinen technischen Möglichkeiten. Das ganze mache ich am Laptop, 1,4Ghz mit 512 MB Ram und WinXP Pro. Die Kamera läuft über den Com Port....und ich denke mal das diese nicht so schnell die Informationen verarbeiten kann, kann das sein?
Hat jemand Tipps oder Tutorials oder kann man mir sagen was ich einstellen muss?
Bin über jeden Rat und jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß, Matthias

EDIT:
Sorry ich muss noch dazu sagen: Ich konvertiere das Video in Virtual Dub direkt mit Divx 5.0 und Audio mit Mp3 (ist zumindest so eingestellt, ob es direkt beim aufnehmen konvertiert wird oder beim abspeichern kann ich nicht sagen)


----------



## Freak_Desperado (3. März 2005)

Hallo!
 Ich denke mal, dass wenn die WebCam über den COM-Port läuft, du damit nicht so gescheite Aufnahmen machen kannst. Die Datenübertragungsrate des COM-Ports ist nämlich nicht gerade hoch.

 Ich denke, dass dir mit dieser Kamera nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als eine Dia-Show zu betrachten.


----------



## metty (4. März 2005)

Ja...das hatte ich auch gedacht...naja dann muss eine USB her...Danke trotzdem


----------

